# Eisele Doppelgänger



## punkarpfen (17. September 2018)

Hi,
hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Doppelgänger von Eisele sammeln können? Vor ein paar Jahren gab es ja schon mal ein ähnliches Produkt von Berkley, welches mich nicht überzeugen konnte. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oh-nass-iss (17. September 2018)

*AW: Eisele Doppelgänger*

Moin,

habe die Dinger im Sommer auf der Ostsee getestet.
Versuchsaufbau:
2 x Buttlöffelmontage mit 1 x Haken vor/über dem Löffel und ein Haken hinter dem Löffel
Erste Montage: 1 x Wattwurm unten und einmal Doppelgänger oben.
Zweite Montage: 1 x Doppelgänger unten und einmal Wattwurm oben.
Wassertiefe: 20-25m
Drift: 0,5-1,2Kn
Testdauer: ca. 3,5 Stunden

Ergebnis:
Doppelgänger: ein Babydorsch
 Wattwurm: 10 Platten von 30-45cm


Das ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ und wird im Herbst bestimmt nochmal ausprobiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Eisele Doppelgänger*

Der Doppelgänger ist meiner Meinung nach nicht empfehlenswert. auch wenn Andal nun zu recht sagt, aktiv geführt fängt er.

Aber das macht jeder Twister und jedes Wurmimmitat auch.

Wenn man keine frischen Köder bekommt, kann man auf Frostware zurückgreifen. 

Heringsfetzen, Tobiasfiche, Muschelfleich fangen nicht schlecht und machen manchmal sogar den Unterschied aus.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. September 2018)

*AW: Eisele Doppelgänger*

Hi, das bestätigt meine Vermutung. Das der Doppelgänger aktiv gwführt fängt, dachte ich mir. Stationär angeboten scheint er aber maximal ein Notköder zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Eisele Doppelgänger*

Ich setz mich mal mit dazu. Ich hab dieses Jahr (Mai) meine Premiere an der Ostsee gehabt und neben den Dorschen haben es mir vom Fun-Faktor die Platten auch angetan. Ich fische darauf aber aktiv - also Spinnrute mit Buttlöffel und perlen Vorfach und Einzelhaken. Hatte paar Gummiwürmer mit Twister Schwänzchen dabei und kleine Schaufelschwanz Gummis in 7cm. Hatte aktiv ganz gut bisse - aber viele eben nicht bekommen. Das gefummel mit den Wattwürmern und tief geschluckten Haken ist nicht meins. Würde für 2019 daher gerne mehr auf Gummi Imitate gehen. Die Berkley Gulp Ringelwürmer -aber auch das ganze Japan Zeug mit Geschmack sollte ja taugen.

Hat das (außer Hannes von Barsch Alarm) mal konsequent getestet? Als Barsch Angler hat man ja auch viele Creatures Baits wie Hellgies usw. dabei (die schmecken zwar nach nix) aber vlt. geht sowas auch.


----------



## oh-nass-iss (17. September 2018)

*AW: Eisele Doppelgänger*

@Fr33: definiere doch mal, wie du "aktiv" auf Platten gefischt hast. Vielleicht kann man dann erkennen, warum du viele Fische nicht bekommen hast.
Meine Methode geht so:
Buttlöffel runter, paar Sekunden schleifen lassen, ein zwei Sekunden liegen lassen. Ist natürlich von der Driftgeschwindigkeit abhänig. Bei wenig Drift auch schon mal auswerfen und mit kurzen Stopps wieder zum Boot holen und bei zu schneller Drift, öfter bissel Schnur nachgeben.

Bei mir ist der Punkt um die Fische auch zu verwerten, im Augenblick des Bisses (das merkt man ja schön bei den Platten), die Schnur für einen Moment (1-2 Sek) freizugeben und dann einen Anhieb zu setzten.
In 90% der Fälle sitzt der Haken dann in der Lippe und nicht im Magen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Eisele Doppelgänger*

Wir haben vom treibenden Boot gefischt. Waren auf Fehmarn. Die flachen Sandbänke rund um den Sund haben wir so abgedriftet. Ich hab mit der Drift gefischt - also den Löffel nur runter gelassen und nach geschleift. Ab und an bisschen gehoben und das war es. Hatte zwar kleine Köder dran, aber wie ich es gewohnt war - immer gleich den Anhieb gesetzt. Die Attacken kamen immer schnell und heftig....


----------



## punkarpfen (17. September 2018)

*AW: Eisele Doppelgänger*

Hi, ich fische zwar zu 99% mit Naturködern auf Butt, aber gib ihnen 1-2 Sekunden, um den Köder richtig zu schlucken. Vom Boot habe ich selten zu tief geschluckte Köder. In der Brandung kommt das schon mal vor.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (18. September 2018)

*AW: Eisele Doppelgänger*

yap,

habe ähnliche erfahrungen.


----------

